# Why aren't there more RCI timeshares along MN north shore?



## squierjosh (Jul 22, 2014)

Far as I can tell, there's only one resort on MN's north shore, and it rarely has any available units. Anyone know why this area is neglected by RCI? Is it because people prefer beaches?


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 22, 2014)

This TUG map shows there are three resorts on the north shore of Lake Superior in MN

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

Two of them trade in RCI

RCI can only offer what people deposit.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Jul 23, 2014)

*?*

Hm, I hope this doesn't come across as prickly or anything because I am honestly confused, but I am not sure how your question is different from the two previous times you asked it? 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206766

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204803

I initially thought the exchange would be tough, too, but once I really started looking (and really, thanks to your asking about it in January), it wasn't as tough I as thought. FWIW, I have an RCI exchange for Superior Shores in Two Harbors confirmed for June 2015, and from the responses you got in the two other threads it looks like others have been able to exchange to both Two Harbors and Lutsen in the summer.

In answer to your question about why the exchange companies don't add more...my guess would be that most resorts up there are not timeshares?


----------



## SunLover2 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've lived here for 20+ years and I didn't even know that Superior Shore or Lutsen were timeshares! Granted, I've been an II member and new to the TUG group - I was only aware of Izaty's in Onamia (which is top notch) and another one in Hill City, MN (?) which I have not heard good things about - but that was a few years ago.
So, I agree - the majority of resorts here are not timeshares.  There are many, many very nice resorts and places to visit.  Do you have to be an RCI member to trade into Superior Shores or Lutsen?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2014)

RCI has nothing to do with where timeshares are built.  Timeshares are built by developers as an investment - so for the most part, they build in high demand vacation destinations.  No offense to the fine people of MN, but it's not a high demand vacation destination.


----------



## Patri (Jul 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> No offense to the fine people of MN, but it's not a high demand vacation destination.



 And they don't know what they are missing!


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Denise - actually, Minnesotans stay at home and use their timeshare weeks - especially in the summer time - as they are quite enamored with going 'up north.'  (They have also, by the way, become accustomed to all of  the mosquitos spawned on all of those lakes!)


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2014)

Gophesjo said:


> Hi Denise - actually, Minnesotans stay at home and use their timeshare weeks - especially in the summer time - as they are quite enamored with going 'up north.'  (They have also, by the way, become accustomed to all of  the mosquitos spawned on all of those lakes!)



OK, but back to the original question, I don't think that generates enough demand to motivate developers to _build new properties_ there.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 1, 2014)

Also, a factor is how many weeks in the year is there a demand for the weeks.  A lot of timeshares have gone to floating weeks in non prime time in an effort to sell the weeks.  I think MN would be great in the summer, but not sure at other times of the year for us warm blooded follks that live in the South!


----------



## bass (Aug 2, 2014)

Blue Fin Bay in Tofte used to be in RCI.   We exchanged there in 1989.   It was wonderful.  We hoped to exchange there again but all of a sudden it wasn't in RCI any more.   Too bad.   It was a gem - right on the lake.


----------



## nursie (Sep 23, 2014)

*Up North resorts are few but nice*

We have stayed at Lakehomes at Superior Shores twice, 2 different years(March/April) and have
loved it at that time of year. Sometimes there is snow/ice and other times you can go hiking, depends on the year.
Beautiful units there: 3 RCI trading resorts on same site (Twin Harbors): Superior Shores, Lakehomes at Superior Shores, & Burlington Bay
We have 3 more vacations booked there for upcoming Thanksgiving week, Christmas week, and a week in February (Valentines week). Both the sleeps 6 & sleeps 8 units are spacious units with great view of Lake Superior.
We also have a week over Memorial Day at Caribou Highland in Lutsen. Beautiful setting there and we have a 4 bedroom sleeps 10 for there! 
It's possible to get into those resorts with persistent checking but an ongoing search would be beneficial if you really want to get into these locations as there are few weeks offered and they are snatched up pretty quick, sometimes as quick as 24 hours after made available.
Great thing about going off season, no mosquitos:rofl:


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 10, 2014)

*Northern Wisconsin is another option*

My  husband always wanted to return to north Minnesota to fish on those lakes like his family used to do (when he was much younger) but we found TELEMARK on eBay about 10 years ago - gorgeous lake here, gorgeous colors, all season resort -- and 1 1/2 hours east of Duluth.  Still in the Northwoods.  So it is an option.

Se my BLOG  for photos, we have come here every year since we purchased (and purchased more weeks and get in on GREAT owner bonuses.)  We are here for 5 weeks this fall.


----------



## magmue (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm bumping up this old thread because I have a nephew getting married in Two Harbors in August 2020. RCI via the Worldmark Travelshare portal shows me zero resort options in the North Shore area. Are there still RCI resorts in that area that I am not being shown?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 29, 2019)

magmue said:


> I'm bumping up this old thread because I have a nephew getting married in Two Harbors in August 2020. RCI via the Worldmark Travelshare portal shows me zero resort options in the North Shore area. Are there still RCI resorts in that area that I am not being shown?


Telemark is probably the closest still,


----------

